# Yello Labridens



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful fish that I'm not sure anyone owns here in Canada. This was from a colony when I toured Rusty Wessels fish room.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Are they always that dramatically colored or only while in brood care mode?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Mykuhl said:


> Beautiful fish. Are they always that dramatically colored or only while in brood care mode?


That's their breeding color. If you have a pair they maintain the colour quite well...without a pair it looks like a total different fish.


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Rusty Wessel was a speaker at one of the DFO meetings here in Winnipeg within the last year and I'm pretty sure he brought some of these guys for auction if I'm not mistaken so someone here may have them. His presentation included very good underwater footage of this species in the wild.


----------

